# gotta love how they come out of the egg!



## lvstorts (Jul 21, 2013)

Ibera hatching day! This little guy is so lopsided I had to share!


----------



## cemmons12 (Jul 21, 2013)

Wow, thats interesting! Still cute though!


----------



## wellington (Jul 21, 2013)

OMG, looks like he got too big for his egg and didn't get out fast enough. You think he will stay that way? He is adorable.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 21, 2013)

Yes! It's amazing to me that the Mediterranean species of tortoise are what I would call sideways inside the egg. My Manouria eggs are round, so there is no "sideways," but the Mediterranean eggs are slightly oval shaped.

Cute little buggar, isn't he?


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 21, 2013)

Sweet! That makes them even more adorable.


----------



## billskleins (Jul 22, 2013)

He will straighten out in a few days. 
My Egyptians all come out slightly "folded" like this.


----------



## Anthony P (Jul 22, 2013)

It is so amazing how extreme that is in Testudo. It always surprises me.


----------



## sibi (Jul 22, 2013)

what a cutie! He'll probably grow up w/o a trace of this lopsidedness. Love to see him in 5 years.


----------



## Jabuticaba (Jul 22, 2013)

So adorable! Tks for sharing! 


May[CHERRY BLOSSOM] & Hermann's [TURTLE][TURTLE] (Darwin & Wallace)
Winnipeg, MB, Canada


----------



## LeopardTortLover (Jul 22, 2013)

Awww he's cute! If he doesn't straighten out I hope it causes no problems


----------



## murdocjunior (Jul 24, 2013)

He is cute!!!!


----------



## Teodora'sDAD (Jul 24, 2013)

Aw! Very cute!!


----------



## diamondbp (Jul 25, 2013)

So awesome. Hatchlings just warm my heart


----------



## PrincessToad (Jul 25, 2013)

Awwwwww!


----------

